# Hiccups? Squeaky noises?



## Redgie (May 24, 2015)

Hi! So, Redgie has been making little hiccup noises, kind of like a little pop almost, for the past 2-3 days. I just got him a new heating pad (because the space heater was to much to afford) yesterday. But I noticed them the day before I just didn't know what it was. He has his wooden box hut on top of the pad with strip of fleece for him to burrow inside it. But because it's the middle of summer and so hot out, my dad has to have the AC on all the time Beaune it's to hot. If he is sick I need to know what it is/it could be and how to treat those, thank you!!!


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

Is he doing it only while he's sleeping? I have heard some hedgies will dream and make noise in their sleep.
Also, do you have a thermometer to tell the temperature of the cage? I'm sorry, but your heat set up isn't the best. Heating pads do not warm the air of the cage, they only warm the floor, and if it's only under one part of the cage that's even worse. Couple that with the AC and he could be attempting to hibernate. Does his belly feel cold?
If the space heater is too expensive, you should try a Ceramic Heat Emitter set up. There is a whole sticky on heat setups.


----------



## Redgie (May 24, 2015)

I know I don't have a very good heat set up, he is my first hedgehog and Im working to get him a better heat set up. He does it at night and during the day, but it's not one after another, there's a good amount of time in between each one.


----------



## Redgie (May 24, 2015)

My mom gave me the idea of reptile heating lights? With tinted lights on it so it's not really bright? I don't know where to get ceramic emitters, but would reptile lights be ok for him?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Reptile lights aren't good for a hedgehog. You can get a ceramic heat emitter at pretty much any pet store. Is the popping noise his breathing? if so he may have a URI which needs to be treated by a vet.


----------



## Redgie (May 24, 2015)

Why arnt reptile lights good for hedgehogs? And what is a URI? How much are ceramic heat emitters generally?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hedgehogs need a light schedule that gives them 12-14 hours of light during the day, but no light at night. Some hedgehogs are very picky about having any light on at night, and if the reptile lights stay on to provide them heat, the hedgehog may not come out as much as they need to, or even at all. CHE bulbs are recommended because they don't give off any light, just heat, and can keep your hedgehog warm 24/7 without causing issues with light.

A URI is an upper respiratory infection. It's similar to a cold for humans, but it's much more dangerous for hedgehogs & other animals. URIs will not go away on their own, and they absolutely require a vet visit for antibiotics. If the hedgehog doesn't get medicine, the URI can quickly turn into pneumonia, which is deadly.

Hedgehogs can get URIs if they attempt hibernation (which can happen if they're too cold, the temperature changes too much, or if they don't have enough light), or they can get them from having the temperature stay too cold for a longer period of time, even if they don't attempt hibernation.

It is very, very important that you know what your hedgehog's cage temperature is. If you don't have a thermometer in the cage, you really need to get one. You can get a digital thermometer with a probe at Walmart for only $5-10. That should be your first purchase if you don't already have one.

Once you know the temperature in the cage, please let us know. You want the temperature to be somewhere from 73-78*F. The temperature should stay quite steady though, within a 1-3 degree range. If it goes up & down a lot, it can cause a hibernation attempt even if the temperatures are staying within the recommended range. Some hedgehogs need warmer temperatures than others too, and sometimes even 74 or 75 might not be warm enough for a hedgehog. You have to pay attention to how they act and what temperatures they do best with.

A ceramic heat emitter set up can be a bit expensive. But if you explain to your parents how important it is for your hedgehog to stay at a nice, even warm temperature, and that it will prevent more expensive heat bills, maybe they'll understand. Offer to help do extra chores and tasks around the house to help pay off the expense, if they will allow it.

For a CHE set up, you need the CHE bulb, which is more expensive in stores than online. You can get a 100-watt bulb for $18 on Amazon. In stores it would be more around $30-35. You also need a lamp that is rated safe for a CHE bulb - it MUST say on the box that it's safe for a CHE, otherwise it's a fire hazard. These lamps are most often used - Amazon.com : Fluker's 10" Repta Clamp Lamp with Switch : Reptile Clamp Lamp : Pet Supplies You want to make sure you get the 10" lamp, it will spread the heat out better.

You also need a thermostat to control the lamp and turn it on & off as needed to keep the temperature steady. If you use the lamp without a thermostat, it is usually too hot, and if the house temperature changes a lot, the cage temperature will still change too much. This is the thermostat I have - Amazon.com : Zilla 11939 Temperature Controller, 1000-Watt : Reptile Thermostat : Pet Supplies

I know it's a lot of money, but CHE bulbs (as long as they're not defective) will last longer than reptile lights, usually for months. And remember, it's still less expensive than a vet visit, and it will keep your hedgehog safe and healthy.


----------

